# post 666



## JugBR (Sep 2, 2008)

665...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2008)

You need one more, Jug for the 666 number....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol I think he knows...but maybe he is supersticious and doesn't want to have that number lol


----------



## JugBR (Sep 2, 2008)

well... life continues...

there edited for everyones enjoyment


----------



## JugBR (Sep 2, 2008)

puuuuuuutz ! it got to be in the "off topic" section, i was so entretained searching evil smileys that i didnt realized i was in political ! well thats the curse of post 666...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2008)

That's ok, Jug... I moved it for you.... Comgrats [?] on 666.

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 2, 2008)

Told you Charles, he was superstitious


----------



## Erich (Sep 2, 2008)

well you're at 667 now, so this thread can be deleted


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 2, 2008)

yea lol


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2008)

Erich said:


> well you're at 667 now, so this thread can be deleted



Do It !!!

Charles


----------



## Erich (Sep 2, 2008)

done of sorts ............. bye bye


----------



## JugBR (Sep 2, 2008)

now you can delete it the celebration is over, lets go to the business


----------

